# Ontario Canada Feeders



## Occa (Oct 7, 2012)

Looking for raw feeders in SWO.

Where you are buying bulk?
DIY grinding?
Recipes?

Bought Dr. Becker's book; Real Food for healthy dogs. Its one person's opinion on raw. Dr. Becker has some good research and advise on feeding.

We switched about 7 months ago and both dogs have adjusted well, all the claimed benefits are TRUE!

Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Where about in SW Ontario are you? I have a few good contacts in the KW to Hamilton area, including Fergus/Arthur area.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I feed prey model (whole meat, bone and organ - no processing, grinding, recipes, etc..) so this is just bulk meat, bone and organs.


----------



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

I buy my dogs raw food at Heronview Farms 
Great food, people & prices! Check them out 
It is in Brooklin, ON
Heronview Raw and Natural Pet Food


----------



## Occa (Oct 7, 2012)

We are in London

We feed the dogs whole parts as a treat, usually the days around grinding time.
We try to do 170-200 lbs. each time.

Found grinding and mixing reduced freezer space, allowing us take greater advantage on sale prices.

Any help on finding good suppliers would be appreciated.

London suppliers work, however Kitchener/Hamilton not too far.

Until next time,


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sorry this is so late... 

I usually get a good portion of my meat from Hilltop Acres Poultry ( Hilltop Acres Poultry Products Inc. ) or Highland Meat Packers ( Welcome to Highland Packers ). Those are my two main sources, for other proteins I usually just visit the market or local farmers.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Bernie Van Pelt in london 519 520 4019 ,predominately beef but also i think does chicken, 


Another feeder
For just chicken [email protected]

Both are affordable and good quality


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I found it hard to get meat from K9 cuisine. I also found them to be not as great in the customer service department but maybe that was just my experience.


----------

